# Suggest 40Inch or more Full HD LED Smart Tv..



## hari11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Looking to buy a 40inch + smart Tv so need your help over here...

-Good picture and sound (Ofc)
-Should be able to play well known video formats from my pc(mostly mkv)
-Little bit of Internet
-Should have refresh rate of 100hz
-Budget is max 60-65k and would prefer higher size if possible in that budget..


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Jan 9, 2013)

^
Bigger size screen with these features will be possible if you get a Plasma TV instead of an LED TV - you can get a screen size of about 50 inches in this budget.


----------



## hari11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Kirtu Jindal said:


> ^
> Bigger size screen with these features will be possible if you get a Plasma TV instead of an LED TV - you can get a screen size of about 50 inches in this budget.



Is Plasma better than LED? I heard plasma TV take more power consumption...

40 or 42 inch would be sufficient if it has all features..


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Jan 9, 2013)

hari11 said:


> Is Plasma better than LED? I heard plasma TV take more power consumption...
> 
> 40 or 42 inch would be sufficient if it has all features..



There's a very big list of pros and cons for both LED TVs and Plasma TVs.  And the debate can get pretty heated on which one is better.  However, it would be safe to say that LED TVs are the better choice if you want a more well-rounded TV, and you should only go for a plasma TV if you watch a lot of movies in a darkened room (since they don't do very well in brightly lit rooms).  Are you interested in 3D at all?  If you want a good 3D Smart TV, then you may have to increase your budget a little bit to maybe around 70-75k Rs.  If you do not need it, I would suggest that you look into the 42-inch LS5700.  It is a smart TV, and it will handle everything you have listed for only 51k (price based on flipkart).  You can use the rest of the money you save on a home theater system!  Otherwise, you can look at the 47-inch LS5700 for about 68k, which is slightly above your stated budget.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## hari11 (Jan 10, 2013)

LGWRSherlock said:


> There's a very big list of pros and cons for both LED TVs and Plasma TVs.  And the debate can get pretty heated on which one is better.  However, it would be safe to say that LED TVs are the better choice if you want a more well-rounded TV, and you should only go for a plasma TV if you watch a lot of movies in a darkened room (since they don't do very well in brightly lit rooms).  Are you interested in 3D at all?  If you want a good 3D Smart TV, then you may have to increase your budget a little bit to maybe around 70-75k Rs.  If you do not need it, I would suggest that you look into the 42-inch LS5700.  It is a smart TV, and it will handle everything you have listed for only 51k (price based on flipkart).  You can use the rest of the money you save on a home theater system!  Otherwise, you can look at the 47-inch LS5700 for about 68k, which is slightly above your stated budget.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



Well I consider ur suggestion..And any other brands will come in this price tag..im looking forward for samsung, sony and panasonic..


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 10, 2013)

Consider Samsung, have a look at 40ES5600 and if in any case you want to have a bigger size in the specified budget then you can also have a look at 46EH5000, if you bargain hard you can get it for below 65k easily


----------



## hari11 (Jan 10, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Consider Samsung, have a look at 40ES5600 and if in any case you want to have a bigger size in the specified budget then you can also have a look at 46EH5000, if you bargain hard you can get it for below 65k easily



which one is better lg 42ls5700 or samsung 40es5600.?


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry buddy but I don't have much knowledge about LG TV sets neither I have auditioned them, I can only tell you about Sony and Samsung and a lil bit about other brands.
I am yet to analyze LG TV sets in detail.


----------



## hari11 (Jan 11, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> Sorry buddy but I don't have much knowledge about LG TV sets neither I have auditioned them, I can only tell you about Sony and Samsung and a lil bit about other brands.
> I am yet to analyze LG TV sets in detail.



What do u think of samsung 40es5600 then.?


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Jan 11, 2013)

Since you are looking for a Smart TV, I would suggest you in same budget you can go for a decent size 3D TV with smart tv facilities as well. Basically you are looking for smart tv so take care of its interface while choosing right one because when it comes to interface, Smart TV suffers hugely by poor interface. Although some of brand like LG is best known for its great user interface, you can consider it in your wish-list without any worry.


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2013)

Sony KDL-40NX650 LED 40 inches Full HD Television


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 11, 2013)

I would add one point since all smart tvs don't have mkv file playing capability, but file conversion software can help you. So you don't need to be worried about mkv file playing feature.


----------



## hari11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Jitendra Singh said:


> Since you are looking for a Smart TV, I would suggest you in same budget you can go for a decent size 3D TV with smart tv facilities as well. Basically you are looking for smart tv so take care of its interface while choosing right one because when it comes to interface, Smart TV suffers hugely by poor interface. Although some of brand like LG is best known for its great user interface, you can consider it in your wish-list without any worry.



I didn't find any 3D smart tv with a minimum size of 40inch  in my range besides 32....



Minion said:


> Sony KDL-40NX650 LED 40 inches Full HD Television



According to cnet review,it's an average performance tv with only 50hz RR
...



Ankit Omar said:


> I would add one point since all smart tvs don't have mkv file playing capability, but file conversion software can help you. So you don't need to be worried about mkv file playing feature.



I got u with that point...


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 12, 2013)

Ankit Omar said:


> I would add one point since all smart tvs don't have mkv file playing capability, but file conversion software can help you. So you don't need to be worried about mkv file playing feature.



I would like to know that thing in detail.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 12, 2013)

I would suggest a regular tv with an android tv extension.. I dont have any particular product in mind, but I believe this can be quite useful


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 13, 2013)

hari11 said:


> What do u think of samsung 40es5600 then.?



It is the best option according to me in non 3D segment.

But I guess Samsung have increased their prices.


----------



## Minion (Jan 13, 2013)

hari11 said:


> I didn't find any 3D smart tv with a minimum size of 40inch  in my range besides 32....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you are looking within your budget is simply impossible you either have to compromise on size or performance.if you are not looking for particular brand then look for

Philips 42PFL7977/V7 
which will present you very good PQ and within your budget.


----------



## hari11 (Jan 13, 2013)

Minion said:


> What you are looking within your budget is simply impossible you either have to compromise on size or performance.if you are not looking for particular brand then look for
> 
> Philips 42PFL7977/V7
> which will present you very good PQ and within your budget.



I think its not a smart tv..

Anyway Im going to buy samsung 40es5600 today itself..As per the reviews samsung has got good feedback than lg 42ls5700...

Thanks for your suggestions...


----------



## Ankit Omar (Jan 15, 2013)

aroraanant said:


> I would like to know that thing in detail.



For video file conversion you can use Ultra Video Conversion software it is very handy. And, I found even Samsung smart TVs have frequently reported this issue and on a forum Samsung TV played .mkv files after renaming .mkv to .mp4 . Here is the link

Samsung Smart TV - MKV files (unsupported format)


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry but I tough you are saying conversion software for LED TVs, never mind...he he
The model that the person is talking about in the above forum link is quite old and I don't the issue is there anymore in the current TV sets.


----------

